# Picture Friday: Garage/workshop shots



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I got home from BMX racing with the kids this evening and opened the garage to this. I know I need to get a bit more organized, but I thought the scene was pretty funny. I can only imagine what the neighbors think when they happen to see in. There must be a name for the "ism" we have, but I don't know what it is. You can't even see the tandem out of view to the left ut:


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

You're not alone...I think lot's of us have this "ism"...

Here's some old pics...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm comfortable with pack rat.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I found an old photo of the inside of my garage the other day - I was amazed at what a mess it's turned into.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Too crowded.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

My rooms...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I need to get my space organized. 









So I can fit more stuff.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

bushpig said:


> Too crowded.


Let me know If you would like some help thinning that out a bit.....

]

At work so my photo's are limited but here is one of the blue section:

View attachment 491811


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

*the shed*


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

all these look like an episode of "hoarders" waiting to happen

http://www.aetv.com/hoarders/


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

bmxcollector said:


> View attachment 491843
> 
> 
> ]


Motomag!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> Motomag!


I was thinking

":Champion"

But then, I don't know anything about BMX. I have a hunch that is some way cool stuff though.....


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Not, strictly speaking, a shop.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I gotta ask......
CK what are you harvesting.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

RR,

some jackass killed your houseplants, hung 'em up to torment you, and stole the legs off your bed....but at least they left you some cool bikes. 



Steve


----------



## newhollowpointer (Dec 17, 2004)

Is that your bed? 
Cripe!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Shows you that the man values his bikes....doesn't let them get far out of his site even when he sleeps.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I think I saw some of that on one of First Flights recent posts of a Mountain Goat paint job...remember that green one?


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Strictly speaking, is that some of that mountain yew drying for aromatic fragrance or some of that California mistletoe to be used for the holidays..........not even Halloween,yet


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

*My wifes crap is encroaching.*

My area just gets smaller.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A little late to the party, and not nearly as cool as some above, but it works for me.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey sandmangts you gotta set limits with the wife. LOL


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> A little late to the party, and not nearly as cool as some above, but it works for me.


Awesome setup...wish I had room for all that bench space and cabinet space. I'll never buy another house that doesn't have a garage...:nono:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sho220 said:


> Awesome setup...wish I had room for all that bench space and cabinet space. I'll never buy another house that doesn't have a garage...:nono:


Move to Fort Collins. He'll gladly sell you one.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sho220 said:


> Awesome setup...wish I had room for all that bench space and cabinet space. I'll never buy another house that doesn't have a garage...:nono:


Thanks. The garage and the 5 block proximity to the trailhead are two of the main reasons we bought the house. The cabinets came from a home a friend was remodeling. Gave them to me just for getting them out of his way. Original owner insulated the garage, ran 220, and installed a gas heater. Nice place to work.



jeff said:


> Move to Fort Collins. He'll gladly sell you one.


Thanks Jeff. I owe you a beverage.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

jeff said:


> Move to Fort Collins. He'll gladly sell you one.


Maybe when I retire.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

*My wife says that I am obsessed...*

...I prefer to think that I am "thorough"...

Not much VRC stuff but this is my basement "shop".

*Work space:*









*Bikes hanging:*









*More:*









*More bikes:*









*Work Bench / Parts Storage:*









*Wash Area:*









I spend WAY too much time down there...

LP


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Berlin Underground ...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Those dark photo's make me think of an old cold war era East West passage....


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

*The Home Shop*

Here are a few pics of my new home shop. You can't see all the piles of boxes of parts on the floors, or the ones inside the house, or the daily bikes on the back porch. I also have a framebuilding shop downtown full of that stuff too. I only keep my regular use tools on the board, the rest are in the various tool boxes around the space. I wish the place had better light and heating, but you can't have everything.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Some sweet set ups in this thread. I do miss much of my collection as I thinned out about 9 bikes.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

My man cave is a basement....the Mrs has too much of her "stuff" taking up space in the garage.
So the basement is all mine. I spent most of yesterday pulling everything out on to my driveway and doing a reset so the whole shop is more workable. Still need to sort through my derailleur and shifter drawers and reorganize my crank wall and tools but it's getting there. Important in the north where snow falls to have ones shop in good order for winter as they can tend to get long. Think I took out a whole bail of cardboard. Don't know what to do with all the wheels...multiple dozens and they don't store well in a 7' ceiling basement.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

LOL. That puts most medium sized bike shops to shame


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Some of you guys are serious hoarders. Thanks. Makes me feel more normal.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

joeadnan said:


> Some of you guys are serious hoarders. Thanks. Makes me feel more normal.


Yeah....like the average bike rider has three Ti's a and a loaded Scott...your normal is certainly more than most folks


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> My man cave is a basement....the Mrs has too much of her "stuff" taking up space in the garage.
> So the basement is all mine.


That's a lot of redundancy. Are you just into collecting random '90s shop inventory? Sure is cool to see all the different uses of space here.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

*FB* the main reason I like seeing other people's shops is to see how well they are organized. I move every year or two and am always needing to reconfigure so seeing good examples is key.

Hey *gm1230126* I don't think I've seen that many classic forks together since the days when they were new.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn.. some impressive stuff here......

-Schmitty-


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I am bookmarking this thread for those times when I am in doubt and think that I might be 'overdoing it' with the bikes.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I am begining to wonder how one accumilates so much.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Funrover said:


> I am begining to wonder how one accumilates so much.


I've been riding bikes relatively seriously since '78 and working in shops off and on (mostly on) since '82. In the last 20 years I've had at least 100 bikes pass through my hands. For some folks it's cars, others clothes, for me it's bikes.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine. Little dog is in the house and Pitbull is goofing off somewhere out of the frame.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That's a lot of redundancy. Are you just into collecting random '90s shop inventory? Sure is cool to see all the different uses of space here.


Let's see an 89 Ritchey, 84/86 Panasonic's, multiple 88 GT's. Every early Rock Shox from RS-1 up to SID. Steel, aluminum and titanium frames and bikes, road and mountain in more than one make. XTR, Syncros and tons of Shimano 80's to current. Is that a lot of redundancy. Like many that post on this thread I favor a make of bikes and so have multiples of some parts yes but if you check with other members here you'll find that I do what I can to help them out with items they need to complete their projects. For some of us collecting a particular make has to do with our past and where we've come from since being involved with the sport. I bought my first mountain bike in 84 and ran bike shops from 81-early 92 and then worked inside the industry so what I'm in to mirrors where I came from. I have two rooms full in the basement that I haven't shown you and you probably wouldn't have said that if you'd seen what's in them.

I too am amazed at the use of space in other pictures...love the beer collection....some great work benches. Some of you that haven't posted let's see how you use your space!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Funrover said:


> I am begining to wonder how one accumilates so much.


Put 50-100 bikes a year through your home shop over four years and you'll find out:thumbsup:


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

felixdelrio said:


> Berlin Underground ...


You have the Stars and Stripes hanging backward.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

themanmonkey said:


> *FB* the main reason I like seeing other people's shops is to see how well they are organized. I move every year or two and am always needing to reconfigure so seeing good examples is key.


I love seeing how people make use of the space they have, the materials they use, the shape of their bench, how they hang tires, and anything innovative or original that might help me with my "shop."


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

this is a good thread to have come back. Love garage shots.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> this is a good thread to have come back. Love garage shots.


So, why is yours conspicuously absent?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> So, why is yours conspicuously absent?


Eeexactly! I don't like people seeing my garage or coming to my house to buy something unless I know them. Call me paranoid.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Funny this one got resurrected but I'm happy it did. Started off Saturday morning by heading off to the hardware store for more hooks to sink into the floor joists. Bought 20 and it wasn't even close for all the bikes, frames and wheels I managed to add November through February.


----------



## Werner (Nov 9, 2005)

to much old stuff


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Werner, neat shop, neat bikes and cool Ducati signage!

R.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

werner, did you show that on the german forum?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice. Is the Ducati a single?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yes!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Muddybuddy,

I like your new avatar. 

Werner, you keep a tidy, clean shop!


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Man, you guys must be more than happy with your 50-60 bikes you have in your attic. What else could you possible want more in life?

(a hint: a life)


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Muddybuddy,
> 
> I like your new avatar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

erkan said:


> Man, you guys must be more than happy with your 50-60 bikes you have in your attic. What else could you possible want more in life?
> 
> (a hint: a life)


I fcukin' love your sig!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Werner said:


> to much old stuff


More pics of the white Phoenix!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

werner wins.


----------



## Werner (Nov 9, 2005)

pics for Rumpfy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Oooh that first pic is just the sexiest damn thing.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

that's a great garage, werner!

what's the story on the lever link on your cam? Is it WTB made? I've only seen a couple.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Posted in the retrobike workshop thread.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

DFA said:


> Posted in the retrobike workshop thread.


Nice Rally!

Chris


----------



## MRDEUCE (Mar 31, 2009)

nordstadt said:


> Nice Rally!
> 
> Chris


agreed. thats the first thing i noticed. Would kill to have a Rallye. Guess my Mk3 Vr6 will do for now


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, it's not done, but so far I have managed to transform this complete wreck:

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/WS1.jpg" >

Into this complete wreck with stuff in it!

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/WS2.jpg" >

However, I'm having reservations about keeping my bikes and tools out there, as we live in a place where people enjoy taking things that belong to other people. Do any of you lock up your tools and bikes within your workshop?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's a cool work space. Just think about what has has been wrenched on in there, what has been parked there, what has been built there. Really cool. As far as security. Seeing that I make a living with my hands, my tools are kept locked up tight in my shop. The easy to move tools are locked in a job box. In my garage my bikes are laced with multiple cable locks. Even though I live in a low crime town I also live in a bike town so bike theft is rampant. Alarm/insurance/dog/20 gauge/bike geek neighbors. Those make the biggest difference.


Sizzler said:


> Well, it's not done, but so far I have managed to transform this complete wreck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Holy thread resurrection!

I've put more stickers on my toolbox since the last post.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

DFA said:


>


Your workshop is a thing of beauty.

So is that Pinarello TT bike...

Grumps


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

The shop is looking good DC!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice. 

As clean as his builds. I will never be one to have a drip pan under my bike stand.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DFA, love it! 

DC, spotless! Surprise, surprise!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

tductape said:


> I will never be one to have a drip pan under my bike stand.


That drip pan was purchased for our grill but has proven to be really useful in the shop. When I tear down a neglected bike from Craigslist, the dirty chain drops off the chainrings and on to the pan. If I save the chain, it gets cleaned right on the pan.

But yeah, not for everyone...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

jeff said:


> That's a cool work space. Just think about what has has been wrenched on in there, what has been parked there, what has been built there. Really cool. As far as security. Seeing that I make a living with my hands, my tools are kept locked up tight in my shop. The easy to move tools are locked in a job box. In my garage my bikes are laced with multiple cable locks. Even though I live in a low crime town I also live in a bike town so bike theft is rampant. Alarm/insurance/dog/20 gauge/bike geek neighbors. Those make the biggest difference.


Thanks, yeah both the shop and our house were built in the 1800's with beautiful old growth lumber, in fact the shop floor was constructed with 2x4's on end, which is practically unheard-of today. Unfortunately, time and poor upkeep have taken their toll: after hauling all the trash out I found an entire wall completely destroyed by termites! It's been difficult, but I'm slowly bringing it back to life. Anyway, good idea with the cable lock, that's an easy practical solution.

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_2087-1.jpg" >

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_2174.jpg" >


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> Holy thread resurrection!
> I've put more stickers on my toolbox since the last post.


Very nice. To me that's the right mix of organized, but still organic and comfortable.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Very nice. To me that's the right mix of organized, but still organic and comfortable.


Agreed. Would enjoy chilling there. Bonus that there's some moto on the TV.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Very nice. To me that's the right mix of organized, but still organic and comfortable.


My Feng shui is strong. The beer fridge is reachable from the Laz-Y Boy.



Fillet-brazed said:


> Bonus that there's some moto on the TV.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DFA said:


>


Ha! Grew up idolizing Wardy. Saw Henry make history in Vegas aboard the first 4 stroke to win a supercross and met Fillmore last summer when he was here for GP. That's quite an age gap from Fillmore to Ward! Now we get to watch Eli!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Speaking of moto, and to drag this OT, anyone have some inside info on Tomac breaking both arms chasing Eli down some singletrack?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Speaking of moto, and to drag this OT, anyone have some inside info on Tomac breaking both arms chasing Eli down some singletrack?


haha! yeah, I think sprained thumb and broken wrist. Casts were off real quick though! Eli dropped him on a climb, JT tried to close gap on descent... 

Eli just won the 250 national championships. Now he and two others go to represent the US at the Motocross des Nations.










Edit: Just heard he rebroke his arm taking care of some farm chores. Maybe he's paying his dues for all his injury free years racing mtbs.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Maybe he need more weight lifting and calcium to keep up with his son, and chores. Age is a *****


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok, here's some over the top OT-ness, but here's Eli's bike for the MX des Nations. Note the familiar eagle on the front fender to keep a vintage tie here.

Instagram

I think I probably owe this thread a garage/shop shot to get 'er back on track.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think I probably owe this thread a garage/shop shot to get 'er back on track.


Definitely.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

If he doesn't I will post some old ones for him.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> If he doesn't I will post some old ones for him.


Haha! I've got some too.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha! I've got some too.


Ha! Sad thing is I've been in the new place for almost 3 years and I still haven't got it how I want it. :\


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ha! Sad thing is I've been in the new place for almost 3 years and I still haven't got it how I want it. :\


Me too. Need to have a garage sale. 3100 SF house and everything ends up in my garage!


----------

